
How Efficient Is Energy Efficiency? (2015) - jonwachob91
http://freakonomics.com/podcast/how-efficient-is-energy-efficiency-a-new-freakonomics-radio-podcast/
======
jonwachob91
A relevant listen to in light of the potential of new carbon tax regulations.

The gist is that energy efficiency laws do a really good job at driving future
technologies to be more efficient. The example they use is that all technology
made after the Warren-Alquist Act passed would be 80% more efficient, AWESOME!
But the problem lies in technology made prior the the new regulation. My TV
made prior to the act is exempt from the rules, so as long as I don't upgrade
my TV I'm still having a major impact on energy consumption without paying for
it. An Energy Tax would say, "Hey! I see your old TV, now pay-up for that
extra energy consumption".

The same applies to carbon tax. New cars are really efficient in emissions,
but most cars on the road AREN'T new, they are old and producing a ton of bad
emissions and the owners aren't responsible. A Carbon Tax says, "Hey, you
driving that antique car every day! Pay up for your contribution to
environmental damage!" Utilities companies can grandfather in old power plants
that are incredibly bad for the environment as long as we have efficiency
laws, tax laws wouldn't let those old plants slip through the cracks.

